# Doggie Nail Polish?



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just took Lady for a stroller ride on this gorgeous day and ran into one of my neighbors walking his little Yorkie. Her nails were painted a sparkly fuschia! She looked adorable. I am tempted to try it on Lady. OPI has a line of polish especially for dogs.

Anyone ever painted their Malt's nails?

OPI Pawlish - Dog Nail Polish


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I've never done it, but I've always wanted to!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Nope, but our (male) cat is about to get some pretty pink and purple Soft Claws! We got bright colors so we could see them in the carpet when they fell off. He's gonna be real pleased with us.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

It's extremely hard to paint a long-haired dogs' nails without getting the polish in the hair. I used to paint dogs' nails at the boutique i worked at, and one time a shih tzu moved and polish got all over its paw and stained the hair. After that I refused to paint any long-haired dogs' nails...only short haired dogs or poodles with shaved feet from then on


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

myfairlacy said:


> It's extremely hard to paint a long-haired dogs' nails without getting the polish in the hair. I used to paint dogs' nails at the boutique i worked at, and one time a shih tzu moved and polish got all over its paw and stained the hair. After that I refused to paint any long-haired dogs' nails...only short haired dogs or poodles with shaved feet from then on


The Yorkie had her feet shaved to the top of the nails. She really looked cute! I wish I'd had my camera!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I would think, as well, that it would be sort of difficult to paint a long coated dog's toes.

When I was a child we had an elderly neighbor who had a white poodle who always had it's toes painted red and I was completely fascinated with that lady, the poodle and those painted nails....but now as an adult, I have to admit, I would never paint my dog's toes. For me, now it's one of those things I just don't 'get'. Sort of like dog bathing suits or things along those lines. 

But if you do paint Lady's nails...please take a photo- that would be great to see how it looks!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

There was a boxer in Coco's obedience school with her nails painted pink.
It was cute.
I like the look.
But if a dog chews on their nails is it potentially dangerous?
It's obviously non-toxic (I assume) , but what about being chewed on?


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I've seen a Maltese with hot pink nails at a meet-up, I think it made her look extra girly and it was cute


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Canada said:


> There was a boxer in Coco's obedience school with her nails painted pink.
> It was cute.
> I like the look.
> But if a dog chews on their nails is it potentially dangerous?
> It's obviously non-toxic (I assume) , but what about being chewed on?


They have special doggie polish and remover that is safe if they chew it.

I don't know if I'd be brave enough to try it, but maybe for Lady's 15th birthday?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> They have special doggie polish and remover that is safe if they chew it.
> 
> I don't know if I'd be brave enough to try it, but maybe for Lady's 15th birthday?


Just have fun and do it if you want to. Why not? Actually I was thinking maybe a good way to do a long haired dogs nails would be to poke the nails through pantyhose. I saw that online as a way to use the dremel nail trimmer without catching the hair. It should work well for the polish too


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> Just have fun and do it if you want to. Why not? Actually I was thinking maybe a good way to do a long haired dogs nails would be to poke the nails through pantyhose. I saw that online as a way to use the dremel nail trimmer without catching the hair. It should work well for the polish too


Fantastic idea! Thank you for sharing.

Allie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

My veterinarian has a black standard poodle and I always see her nails painted this bright pink color. I think it looks cute and really stands out against her black coat. I love the pantyhose idea! If you want to and think Lady would hold still for you, I'd say go for it!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Marj, go ahead and try it... the great thing about it is you can remove it if you don't like it. Go for it!! :thmbup:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

iheartbisou said:


> I would think, as well, that it would be sort of difficult to paint a long coated dog's toes.
> 
> When I was a child we had an elderly neighbor who had a white poodle who always had it's toes painted red and I was completely fascinated with that lady, the poodle and those painted nails....but now as an adult, I have to admit, I would never paint my dog's toes. For me, now it's one of those things I just don't 'get'. Sort of like dog bathing suits or things along those lines.
> 
> But if you do paint Lady's nails...please take a photo- that would be great to see how it looks!



I have the same opinion - I just don't get it :blush:

But I have no problems with people painting their dogs nails :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

silverhaven said:


> Just have fun and do it if you want to. Why not? Actually I was thinking maybe a good way to do a long haired dogs nails would be to poke the nails through pantyhose. I saw that online as a way to use the dremel nail trimmer without catching the hair. It should work well for the polish too


That's a fantastic idea!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Marj, your Lady is perfect and beautiful as is. But if you want to try it, and I know you , you will make sure it's safe, ahhhh give it a try.

Personally, for me, overall, it never appealed to me having their toe nails painted. I'm one of those as well, that just doesn't get it. But that's me. I actually think it takes away from their nautural beauty, when I see the little fur-babies with it done.

But Lady is a dream, so everything and anything looks great on her


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive never done it but ive wanted to. I actually got some special doggy polish in the sale once but i never used it. Floee and Myas hairs too long (plus i dont think they would like it) but its the kind of thing bella would love. Ok i know its sounds weird saying that...but seriously...any kind of pampering and shes over the moon lol she actually gets excited about new hair brushes and hair clips etc!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

allheart said:


> Oh Marj, your Lady is perfect and beautiful as is. But if you want to try it, and I know you , you will make sure it's safe, ahhhh give it a try.
> 
> Personally, for me, overall, it never appealed to me having their toe nails painted. I'm one of those as well, that just doesn't get it. But that's me. I actually think it takes away from their nautural beauty, when I see the little fur-babies with it done.
> 
> But Lady is a dream, so everything and anything looks great on her



I never thought about painting Lady's nails either until I saw the little Yorkie yesterday. She just looked so darn cute!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I say go for it! Lady has lived far longer than anyone ever expected her to and she is still full of sass and spirit. I think painted nails will simply be one more little luxury that she deserves!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think it would be cute !!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think a little white dog would look adorable with painted nails. I tried it once on London but only painted a portion of the first nail and it was REALLY difficult. She doesn't like her feet being touched as is, and it was pretty hard with her having longer hair on her feet.

I've also tried the pantyhose trick for even nail clips, etc, and I don't get how it works...London's nails will not poke through the pantyhose no matter how hard I try. She does have "big" and "thick" nails for a Maltese, but not huge. I would have to cut holes in the pantyhose first to use them for her nails...does anyone have a photo of their dogs' nails poking through the pantyhose? lol

Marj, I think you should try painting her nails...if it doesn't work out, no big deal!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> They have special doggie polish and remover that is safe if they chew it.
> 
> I don't know if I'd be brave enough to try it, but maybe for Lady's 15th birthday?


Thanks, Marj!  I knew it had to be safe to wear but wasn't sure about the chewing. I saw it in the Pet Edge catalogue and thought the glitter would be cute, but worried Coco might chew it. :blush:

So, how about you & Lady try it first and let us know how it went?
Her 15th will be a special one. :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Canada said:


> Thanks, Marj! I knew it had to be safe to wear but wasn't sure about the chewing. I saw it in the Pet Edge catalogue and thought the glitter would be cute, but worried Coco might chew it. :blush:
> 
> So, how about you & Lady try it first and let us know how it went?
> Her 15th will be a special one. :chili:


It will be a special one! Since Lady is a rescue, I don't know her exact birthday, but it is somewhere around the first of December. We have never celebrated it before, but this one is such a milestone I got her a special birthday dress from Prissy Paws.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

My great grandmother always had her little black poodle's nails painted, usually some shade of pink with matching bows. She was a very stuck up little dog (or that's how I thought of her when I was little). The nails and bows always looked perfect.

Now that I think about it, she probably had little Coco "done up" especially for our visits.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I wanted to have Star's done, but he always had "bear paws" so we (groomer & I) decided polished nails wouldn't show. Lady, being Lady should have it all - polished toes, with pretty bows! :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the idea of pretty painted nails. I say go for it if you want to paint Lady's nails. Wouldn't work for Hannah,as I prefer the fluffy haired feet & her toenails aren't even visable under there.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

It is very popular! I sell a ton of dog nail polish! 

From feedback I have gotten from customers, if you dog has dark nails, stick with dark colors.

Hot Pink is by FAR the most popular color I sell. 

All the pictures I have gotten back from my customers have been super cute- from Chi's to Lab mixes!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Last week when I took Vanilla to get groomed there was a small PINK toy poodle with PURPLE ears and hot pink nail polish. It looked AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochieheaven said:


> It is very popular! I sell a ton of dog nail polish!
> 
> From feedback I have gotten from customers, if you dog has dark nails, stick with dark colors.
> 
> ...


That's good to know you sell it!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've been painting Bella's nails since she was itty bitty. She's a pro by now and usually naps while I do it. I put a tiny hole through a piece of tulle and put her nail through it to paint and it holds her hair back. She's also had the top of her feet shaved like a poodles. That's not something I would do all the time but it was very cute, especially when she's lay on her back and grab her toys. She looked like a little lady.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

thinkpink said:


> I've been painting Bella's nails since she was itty bitty. She's a pro by now and usually naps while I do it. I put a tiny hole through a piece of tulle and put her nail through it to paint and it holds her hair back. She's also had the top of her feet shaved like a poodles. That's not something I would do all the time but it was very cute, especially when she's lay on her back and grab her toys. She looked like a little lady.


I want to see a picture!


----------

